

Formlabs reveals Form 1a, next generations SLA printer - ChuckMcM
https://gigaom.com/2014/06/10/formlabs-reveals-the-form-1-a-faster-and-more-reliable-sla-3d-printer/

======
ChuckMcM
This from the budget SLA (Stereo Lithography) side of the 3D printer business.
SLA printers have potentially higher resolution at a more limited choice of
colors.

Of the three 3D print technologies (FDM, SLA, and LS (Laser Sintering)) I
expect SLA to eventually win the budget market and LS to win the production
market. But in any event its awesome the progress that is being made.

